#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Any documents /Guide line for design for life of oil & gas facilities

## luckshmiravi

Dear Brothers,



I am looking for some guideline / books that explain the concept of design for life of oil & gas facilities ? Can you please share. ?

Thanks in advance.See More: Any documents /Guide line for design for life of oil & gas facilities

----------

